# Snowboarding and the military?



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey guys I've been talking to a navy recruiter lately and I'm debating on joining the military. I thought about joining before and I feel like it would be a great way to help pay for college, but I was wondering if I would even be able to snowboard anymore. I am planning on going to the University of Utah and majoring in Computer Science with an emphasis on EAE and I want to be able to snowboard a lot. Snowboarding is one of the most important things in my life and I can't see myself not doing it. The recruiter told me that if I join the reserves I would be able to complete my training and then go to school for my career. He said that I would then be able to move where I want and work 1 week end a month and 2 weeks in the summer. Does this seem like a good choice if I want to snowboard a lot? And I mean a whole lot, I've always dreamed of becoming a pro. Being in the reserves would pay for 40% of my college, but joining full time would pay for it 100%. I didn't think joining full time would provide me with much time to snowboard though. That or I could just move to Utah, get a low level job without going to college or the military, and live a simple life of snowboard as long as I can. Any information and opinions are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know how the reserve aspect goes in being in the military. On active duty, you'll usually have weekends off. Work M-F and your work dictates your hours. You accrue 2.5 days of leave (vacation time) per month, so you can save them and take blocks of leave. 

I don't think being in the military as active duty would allow you go snowboarding a lot. As soon as you sign the papers, you have no more choices.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

N.A. V. Y.

Never Again Voulenteer Yourself!
In peace time, lots of vacation days in the military. Weekends, Every govt. holiday, 30 days paid leave per year. Depending on the unit, you could be given 72-96 hour passes from time to time. Usually after some looong assed training assignment/duty. 

Nowadays, doubt abyone in Afganistan or the Persian Gulf is getting a lot of long weekends or even much weekend liberty. And if you are assigned to a ship??? Yeah, right!

Whatever you decide, if it isn't specifically spelled out in detail, in writing in your contract? It DOESN't exist! No matter what you r promised!

(...4 years, U.S. Navy Corpsman, attatched to 1st MarDiv. Camp Pendelton, CA. 1980-83!)


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I would say skip school and the government, get a normal job, and just practice snowboarding till you make it pro... I mean if your willing to die for the army why not die for snowboarding instead, and if you go pro well then theres your income. You sound passionate enough about snowboarding, your still young, and you actually have that window of opportunity if you choose to really pursue it...
Either way you go, its all a big gamble so might as well put your bets on something you actually love


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

lareaper said:


> Hey guys I've been talking to a navy recruiter lately and I'm debating on joining the military. I thought about joining before and I feel like it would be a great way to help pay for college, but I was wondering if I would even be able to snowboard anymore. I am planning on going to the University of Utah and majoring in Computer Science with an emphasis on EAE and I want to be able to snowboard a lot. Snowboarding is one of the most important things in my life and I can't see myself not doing it. The recruiter told me that if I join the reserves I would be able to complete my training and then go to school for my career. He said that I would then be able to move where I want and work 1 week end a month and 2 weeks in the summer. Does this seem like a good choice if I want to snowboard a lot? And I mean a whole lot, I've always dreamed of becoming a pro. Being in the reserves would pay for 40% of my college, but joining full time would pay for it 100%. I didn't think joining full time would provide me with much time to snowboard though. That or I could just move to Utah, get a low level job without going to college or the military, and live a simple life of snowboard as long as I can. Any information and opinions are appreciated, thanks!


Learn to ski.

Then join the Army or Marines to become part of the ski infantry.

Also look into ROTC.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Going to the reserves might be the way to do it but, you should search more info and talk to some reservist if possible. The recruiter will tell you what you want to hear so be aware of that. Going active is not the right choice if you want to ride more. 

btw, I'm a retired Navy Mechanic.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

Being in the military I will tell you that snowboarding will be difficult depending on where you are located. Going navy active duty seems like it would be hard to be able to snowboard like you want to. Especially if you have to do ship duty. I'm in the Air Force and when is as in Texas snowboarding was no existent for me. Now I'm back in California and I still don't ride as much as I want to as it's at least a 3.5 hour drive to the nearest mountain and it's not all that great. My advice? Talk to every recruiter of every branch, the Air Force has some bases in Colorado, Utah, and in Washington. Other branches are able to be stationed their also. See if you would be able to get to one of those spots if you want to ride as much as possible. If you go active, pray that you get a base close to snow.


----------

